# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  بخصوص التسجيل في الجامعة

## braveman

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
أنا طالب أردني (توجيهي) ، أدرس في الإمارات العربية المتحدة . أود أن أستعلم منكم يا أهل الخبرة بشأن المعدلات التنافسية للهندسة الكهربائية ، فسؤالي هو : 

ما هو أدنى معدل تنافسي لطلبة الإمارات (
<![if !ie]>
الهندسة الكهربائية
<![endif]> ) في الجامعة الأردنية ؟ 



أرجو إفادتي بمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع 

وشكرا

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا فيك صديقي نورت المنتدى

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن المعدلات التنافسية فأعتقد انه تنافس الطلبة الحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية الغير اردنية بكون اله نسبة محددة و على ما اعتقد انه 5%

هاي المعلومات الي عندي بالنسبة لهالموضوع

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا فيك صديقي نورت المنتدى

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن المعدلات التنافسية فأعتقد انه تنافس الطلبة الحاصلين على شهادة الثانوية الغير اردنية بكون اله نسبة محددة و على ما اعتقد انه 5%

هاي المعلومات الي عندي بالنسبة لهالموضوع

----------

